# What flea prevention works the best?



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

I wasn't sure if I should put this in grooming or health, but it seems like it might fit in grooming.

Anyway, I have never had a problem with fleas but i've never had a dog with long fur either. After I first got my puppy and got her her last set of shots I took her for her first groom at Petco, nothing much just a sanitary area cut and they cut the fur in the pads. Well they found a flea on her during her bath, they said she didn't have hardly any but maybe one or two that she could have even picked up while at petco. I want to make SURE I don't get a flea problem. I know it's bad for their health but I also just don't want fleas in my house. 

Today I bought some house flea bombs and I bought some yard spray as well although with the cooler temp im not sure I'll need it.

My vet sells Frontline Plus, Frontline top spot, Advantage, K9 Advantax, Revolution, Sentinel and Capstar.

I went ahead and got some frontline plus for the pup but I almost got Revolution instead because it seems to take care of everything. I'm just not sure how well a topical heartworm preventive would work. 

Any insight would help. There are just so many choices!

Also about how long after putting it on will it kick in? I'd also want to make sure she can still have baths while on the product and it wont wash out.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use Frontline + and it works for me. They can get fleas anywhere. If you have carpet, and they get in it, they can be hard to get rid of. Usually you don't have flea and tick problems outside when it gets colder. They can still get down in leaves, but they slow down a lot in colder weather. Fleas lay eggs and can hatch out again in weeks, so to treat them you have to keep treating for them several times over a period of months. 3 or 4 fleas is not very much. I ran out of Frontline and had to give my 2 a bath with flea shampoo the other day. Got 3 off one dog and 7 off the other. I have none in the house, I've got hardwood floors. You can vacuum your carpets real good and get rid of the vacuum bag. David


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Frontline plus is water proof, but can be washed off with shampoo, I would use a soap free shampoo. Wait 48 hours after the bath to apply the frontline.

Im surprised your vet doesn't sell "comfortis" It is an oral medication, it starts killing fleas within 30 minutes and lasts for one month. I have heard nothing but success stories about it. And, you can bathe your dog while he's on it.


----------

